# crazy conditioning



## tjwilkie (Feb 21, 2009)

just thought id post this personally think its the craziest condition iv ever seen


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Looks real grainy :thumb: awsum.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Thats a hell of a lot of hard work gone on there :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2011)

looks like he's polished lol


----------



## johnyboy (Jan 15, 2010)

fk me hows he got like that lol.

maybe one day................


----------



## hrfc (Dec 30, 2008)

another one on there with gary lister at 2002 uni, ****ing crazy conditioning too


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Gary Lister is awesome in that clip . Such a ripped superb physique . Total class !!!


----------



## crampy (Jun 19, 2010)

That is crazy! maybe 1 day


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Anyone else thinking the lighting is too high??


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

hrfc said:


> another one on there with gary lister at 2002 uni, ****ing crazy conditioning too


The master!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

johnyboy said:


> fk me hows he got like that lol.
> 
> maybe one day................


Was just about to say what wouldnt l give....


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

Fuk me!


----------



## tjwilkie (Feb 21, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Anyone else thinking the lighting is too high??


who cares thats not why i put it up to comment on the back ground or music it was to comment on the physic of the fella


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

His tan is far too shiny or the lighting if waaaaay off to actually pay close attention to his physique


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

a lot of hard effort and commitment to get that shredded........


----------



## Warman (Aug 13, 2010)

constantbulk said:


> a lot of hard effort and commitment to get that shredded........


Without a doubt!


----------



## JohnR (May 29, 2008)

Thanks for the kind comments appreciated That video was shot a good few years ago I dont look like that now Im toying with the idea of competing again this year after an 8 year lay off competing dunno if the old bodys still got it but theres one way to find out


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

Go on John


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

JohnR said:


> Thanks for the kind comments appreciated That video was shot a good few years ago I dont look like that now Im toying with the idea of competing again this year after an 8 year lay off competing dunno if the old bodys still got it but theres one way to find out


 John you know you wanna, & you know you have :thumbup1:

See you soon chuckle

Lin x


----------



## Stripper (Nov 16, 2010)

Gym-pig said:


> Gary Lister is awesome in that clip . Such a ripped superb physique . Total class !!!


Gaz Lister runs a gym a few miles from me, went in the other day for a session with a mate. He wasn't there, but his pics were! Massive bloke.


----------



## JohnR (May 29, 2008)

Linny said:


> John you know you wanna, & you know you have :thumbup1:
> 
> See you soon chuckle
> 
> Lin x


Ive taken the first step & bought myself a treadmill Just done my first cardio session 4 bleedin hours trying to assemble it should have taken your advice & paid them to put it together,nearly threw it in the skip 3 times Im already sick of the sight of it already & I havent even started using it yet Ill start tmoro when my blood pressures gone back to normal


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

JohnR said:


> Ive taken the first step & bought myself a treadmill Just done my first cardio session 4 bleedin hours trying to assemble it should have taken your advice & paid them to put it together,nearly threw it in the skip 3 times Im already sick of the sight of it already & I havent even started using it yet Ill start tmoro when my blood pressures gone back to normal


Lol they only charged me £50 to assemble it you crazy bugger!

Won't be long before your back up there 

Lin x


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

Do you train at home then John? Will be interesting if you start a log in here, I'm sure the lads in here will love that


----------



## johnyboy (Jan 15, 2010)

JohnR said:


> Thanks for the kind comments appreciated That video was shot a good few years ago I dont look like that now Im toying with the idea of competing again this year after an 8 year lay off competing dunno if the old bodys still got it but theres one way to find out


the bug never leaves you eh john!

if you cant get to grips with the tredmill you could always prep me for my next outing lol


----------



## JohnR (May 29, 2008)

Hi Akalatengo I train at the local gym its proper old school bit like me I remember taking a mate down there once & afterwards he told everyone I trained in a cave I live a bit out in the sticks so when I was competing Id visit my good friend & inspiration John Hodgeson every so often for some advice & to check my condition John doesnt hold back & tells you exactly what he thinks,which although can be hard to take is exactly what you need I loved it


----------



## JohnR (May 29, 2008)

johnyboy said:


> the bug never leaves you eh john!
> 
> if you cant get to grips with the tredmill you could always prep me for my next outing lol


I know mate Although I havent competed for years its always in the back of my mind I couldnt go down the gym & train hard just to walk round in a t-shirt does nothing for me Looking at your pics I dont think you need me to prep you, think its me that will be asking you for advice


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

I always want to see a pic of the guys now to see how they slow it down and step the training down. That must be tough to maintain shape as you get smaller. Great videos.


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

tjwilkie said:


> just thought id post this personally think its the craziest condition iv ever seen


Undoubtedly awsome condition however what ruins it is the amount of Dreamtan he has used WAAAAAAAAAAYYYY too much if he had used less and just got a good sheen that conditioning would be even more pronounced.


----------



## JohnR (May 29, 2008)

Lou said:


> Undoubtedly awsome condition however what ruins it is the amount of Dreamtan he has used WAAAAAAAAAAYYYY too much if he had used less and just got a good sheen that conditioning would be even more pronounced.


Yeah I agree with you Lou but I think the quality of the video makes it look even worse well thats my excuse Plus it was Kamal who tanned me up backstage so blame him


----------



## musclefox (Oct 21, 2008)

Hey i've trained with John for years when i lived in North Wales.

Even today he trains like hes 21 years old and pushes himself and that why he get in this crazy condition!

Nice one mate, catch up with you soon for a session..


----------



## JohnR (May 29, 2008)

musclefox said:


> Hey i've trained with John for years when i lived in North Wales.
> 
> Even today he trains like hes 21 years old and pushes himself and that why he get in this crazy condition!
> 
> Nice one mate, catch up with you soon for a session..


Hey Dave hows things? Yeah mate I remember some of the mad training sessions we use to have together back in the day Ill give you a bell soon for a catch up


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

JohnR said:


> Yeah I agree with you Lou but I think the quality of the video makes it look even worse well thats my excuse Plus it was Kamal who tanned me up backstage so blame him


Hey JOhn if you are ever of a mind to compete again, watch out for the two Show Tan girls namely me and Karen Marillier we have been requested (albeit unpaid) by NABBA every year for four years now to tan at the Britain Finals and the Universe. We have tanned many a competitor.....look us up we will make sure you get a great tan...... and the service is free of charge at the NABBA Britain Final and the Universe just bring your tan.


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

John, I wouldn't turn down Lou's offer


----------



## musclefox (Oct 21, 2008)

By JohnR



> Hey Dave hows things? Yeah mate I remember some of the mad training sessions we use to have together back in the day Ill give you a bell soon for a catch up


Doing well mate, just ticking over at the moment.

Look forwad to the chat mate...

By Lou,



> Hey JOhn if you are ever of a mind to compete again, watch out for the two Show Tan girls namely me and Karen Marillier we have been requested (albeit unpaid) by NABBA every year for four years now to tan at the Britain Finals and the Universe. We have tanned many a competitor.....look us up we will make sure you get a great tan...... and the service is free of charge at the NABBA Britain Final and the Universe just bring your tan.


I can vouch for these great girls as they did my tan for the 2009 Ukbff Finals, Great job that was to...


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

That looks discusting lol a man can be too ripped..


----------



## tjwilkie (Feb 21, 2009)

CoffeeFiend said:


> That looks discusting lol a man can be too ripped..


 :lol: :lol: :lol: is that a joke mate? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

tjwilkie said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: is that a joke mate? :lol: :lol: :lol:


Noo lol its just like chicks can be 'too' thin.. i think size 0 are discusting coz they look like stick insects lol, snap after a firm fvck you know..


----------



## tjwilkie (Feb 21, 2009)

like to see u call him a stick insect lol i know whatu mean though but this is bodybuilding and pushing the limits is a must.


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

tjwilkie said:


> like to see u call him a stick insect lol i know whatu mean though but this is bodybuilding and pushing the limits is a must.


Is it a bird? Is it a plane? NO! Its a flying bag of steroids! Catch ya cvnt *runs off* he wouldnt get me


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

CoffeeFiend said:


> Is it a bird? Is it a plane? NO! Its a flying bag of steroids! Catch ya cvnt *runs off* he wouldnt get me


I genuinely cant understand why you felt the need to post in this thread other than to try and get a reaction out of people?? Of course entitled to opinion etc but this is a bbing forum and if it isnt really your thing why comment? I wouldnt waste my time joining a hockey forum and then post about how i dont really like the game, bit pointless all round isnt it??


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

CoffeeFiend said:


> Is it a bird? Is it a plane? NO! Its a flying bag of steroids! Catch ya cvnt *runs off* he wouldnt get me


2 words that best describe you IMO fckin pr1ck


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

CoffeeFiend

What's up with you man, are you drunk or something? I was starting to like you and know I agree with Linny.


----------



## JohnR (May 29, 2008)

Lou said:


> Hey JOhn if you are ever of a mind to compete again, watch out for the two Show Tan girls namely me and Karen Marillier we have been requested (albeit unpaid) by NABBA every year for four years now to tan at the Britain Finals and the Universe. We have tanned many a competitor.....look us up we will make sure you get a great tan...... and the service is free of charge at the NABBA Britain Final and the Universe just bring your tan.


Hey Lou thanks for the offer & if I do compete & am lucky enough to qualify for the finals Ill definately take you up on it In fact that might just be the inspiration I need to get back on stage thanks


----------



## JohnR (May 29, 2008)

Linny said:


> 2 words that best describe you IMO fckin pr1ck


Ha! Trust you Lin To be honest comments like his dont bother me He obviously hasnt got a clue about the hard work it takes to get into contest shape & uses the old chestnut "its all down to steroids" which people who could never hack the the severe diet & training regime use


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

He's obv in great condition, the 2nd vid displays it more accurately. The first vid has been fiddled with, the picture is way too sharp and the lighting looks way off, no one has a FACE that ripped haha! But credit where due!


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

JohnR said:


> Ha! Trust you Lin To be honest comments like his dont bother me He obviously hasnt got a clue about the hard work it takes to get into contest shape & uses the old chestnut "its all down to steroids" which people who could never hack the the severe diet & training regime use


 I can't help but stick up for a friend who's bust his balls to get in that condition, I know what it's like to take it to that next level I've been there myself, & comments like this no matter how much he's entitled to his opinion make me want to rip his head off & sh1t down his neck.

ANYWAY John hows the treadmill behaving  x


----------



## musclefox (Oct 21, 2008)

By coffefiend,



> Is it a bird? Is it a plane? NO! Its a flying bag of steroids! Catch ya cvnt *runs off* he wouldnt get me


Ha yes maybe you can run BUT you will certainly die tired lol.

By Linny,



> 2 words that best describe you IMO fckin pr1ck


Dont you mean 3 words Linny "little fckin pr1ck"

I can see from some of your previous posts coffelad you havent got much of a clue when it comes to this sport, i suggest you sort your training, diet and your manners out or give up the sport and try chess or something...


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

CoffeeFiend said:


> That looks discusting lol a man can be too ripped..


Jealousy is such an ugly trait.


----------



## JohnR (May 29, 2008)

Linny said:


> I can't help but stick up for a friend who's bust his balls to get in that condition, I know what it's like to take it to that next level I've been there myself, & comments like this no matter how much he's entitled to his opinion make me want to rip his head off & sh1t down his neck.
> 
> ANYWAY John hows the treadmill behaving  x


Hi Lin the treadmills goin well thanks Been on it every day & Im not as unfit as I thought Id be Been doing 20-25 mins [ the length of an episode of Corrie ] moderate paced walking to start off with & quite enjoying it I thought Id be blowing out my **** after a couple of minutes


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

JohnR said:


> Hi Lin the treadmills goin well thanks Been on it every day & Im not as unfit as I thought Id be Been doing 20-25 mins [ the length of an episode of Corrie ] moderate paced walking to start off with & quite enjoying it I thought Id be blowing out my **** after a couple of minutes


Life in the old dog yet


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

too ripped? In every day life perhaps, but this bloke is on stage, use your head!

the bag of steroids comment was a joke though, hence the 'running away' bit on the end

calm down people


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Don't think the shine and video quality did you enough justice there mate for what is obviously superb conditioning.

I know zero about BB'ing but from a spectator point of view it would have been nice to see you hold some of those poses for a bit longer for full effect.


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

musclefox said:


> By Lou,
> 
> I can vouch for these great girls as they did my tan for the 2009 Ukbff Finals, Great job that was to...


Thanks sweety.....glad you had a good experience with Show Tan!


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

JohnR said:


> Hey Lou thanks for the offer & if I do compete & am lucky enough to qualify for the finals Ill definately take you up on it In fact that might just be the inspiration I need to get back on stage thanks


Go for it!! We will be waiting in the wings with a tub of Dream tan


----------

